

How a C++ compiler implements exception handling (2002) - tristanj
http://www.codeproject.com/Articles/2126/How-a-C-compiler-implements-exception-handling

======
laveur
I think the title of this is mis-leading.... This might explain how MSFT
implements exception handling but doesn't necessarily show how GCC or LLVM
does it.

------
mschuster91
Holy s __t. This just solved two years of guessing and wtf while reverse
engineering! Thanks for digging out this one from the dust ;)

------
ternaryoperator
The article was published in 2002. PLEASE put the year in the title when
posting really old articles.

